
Sun Microsystems’ Pioneering Co-Founder Gives A Rare Interview - shawndumas
http://mixergy.com/scott-mcnealy-sun-interview/
======
HNer
The interesting takeaway I took from this which I loved was his gorilla
marketing strategy.

Basically it goes like this, attack your competitors, wind them up in the
press as a form of advertising. This creates enormous attention for nothing
(people actually read editorial and skip the ads) and often you need an
adversary to make something newsworthy.

Be ethical but let the industry know there is battle on and you're fighting
for your life, but fight on safe ground!

This is the method I personally used with some success in my former business
which was also an electronic hardware, design and manufacturing company. With
very little funds for marketing I had to be creative, we made impressive DPS
adverts and coupled these with side stories which were often gossip over
industry turf wars or other antics I would get up too.

~~~
hugh3
I'm still unclear on what this has to do with gorillas.

------
benatkin
Amazing! Serious props to Andrew Warner for setting this up. Going to watch it
as soon as I get a chance.

------
jawn
It's a shame that most of this interview was derailed into a political
conversation.

~~~
HNer
not really as someone who's been in the ring, the same points resonated with
me. The experience you are left with is that which will shape your world view
and future actions.

